# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Cemaatten yatak odalarına örtülü operasyonlar

## bozok

*Cemaatin yatak odasına örtülü operasyonları* 




*Kurmay Albay Berk Erdem, eşi hakkında internete düşen görüntüler yüzünden intihar etmişti.*

27.08.2010 - 08:57 / Gazeteport

*Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı'nın yazdığı Haliç'te Yaşayan Simonlar kitabında Gülen Cemaatinin kendileri için potansiyel tehlike gördüğü bazı generalleri sevgilileri ile polise bastırarak istifa ettirdiğini, İzmir'de bir albayın intihar etmesine neden olduğunu son olarak da servetinin bir kısmını cemaate bağışladığı için eşi tarafından dinletilen Bahar Aysan'a örtülü operasyon düzenlendiğini ileri sürdü.*

 
Tümgeneral Levent Türmen ve uyuşturucu kuryesi olduğu iddiasıyla gözaltına alınan Nevin Lemmel

*İhsan DEMİR - GAZETEPORT*

*İSTANBUL -* Hanefi Avcı kamuoyunda büyük yankı uyandıran kitabının 544. sayfasında Gülen cemaatinin askerlere karşı yaptığı operasyonları kaleme aldı. Avcı'ya göre sevgilisi Nevin Lemmel ile Ankara'da bulunan Best Apart otelde, uyuşturucu baskınında polis tarafından gözaltına alınan Eskişehir 1. Hava Kuvvetleri Komutan yardımcısı Tümgeneral Levent Türkmen'e cemaat örtülü bir operasyon yapmıştı. Bu operasyon sonunda Tümgeneral Levent Türkmen daha geçtiğimiz yıl istifa etmek zorunda kalmıştı. Avcı bu olayı kitabında şu şekilde anlatıyor; 


*"Yurtdışından gelen ihbara dayanarak bir uyuşturucu kaçakçılığını takip eden narkotik polisi kuryeyi yakalamak için Ankara'da bir otel odasına baskın düzenlediğinde uyuşturucu kadının otel odasında Eskişehir 1. Hava Kuvvet Komutan Yardımcısı Tümgeneral Levent Türkmen ile birlikte yakalandığı, generalin önce kimliğini saklayıp polis merkezine gelince açıklaması üzerine merkez komutanlığına teslim edildiği, geceyi burada geçiren generalin daha sonra görevinden istifa ettiği, kadının üzerinde 10 gr uyuşturucu yakalandığı basına kademeli olarak sızdırıldı. Ardından işin aslı anlaşıldı. Aslında ortada uyuşturucu kuryesi yoktu. Türkmen'in Adana'da görev yaparken tanıştığı bir kadınla yasak ilişkisi vardı.Bu kadınla ara sıra Ankara'daki bir otelde buluşuyorlardı. Bu buluşma tespit edilerek uyuşturucu ihbarı bahanesi ile otel basılmış ve generalin istifası sağlanmıştı.* 

 
Korgeneral Metin Yavuz Yalçın ve spiker sevgilisi olduğu ileri sürülen Ebru Gül

*Bana göre bu olay amacına ulaşmış bir operasyondur. Araştırılırsa görülecektir ki, kadının ve generalin cep telefonları IMEI numarası üzerinden veya başka isimlerle dinlenmiş, buluşma tespit edilmiş, sahte uyuşturucu ihbarı ile baskın yapılarak generalle kadını aynı odada yakalayarak gererali zor durumda bırakmak amaçlanmış ve başarılmıştır. Cemaat operasyonudur."* 


*KORGENERAL METİN YAVUZ YALüIN* 
Hanefi Avcı, özel bir TV kanalında spiker olan Ebru G. ile yaptığı aşk görüşmeleri ve bir otele girerken çekilen görüntüleri internete düştüğü için mesleğinden ayrılmak zorunda kalan, Balyoz sanığı Korgeneral Metin Yavuz Yalçın'a da Gülen cemaati tarafından örtülü bir operasyon yapılarak istifa ettirildiğini ileri sürdü. Sert bir komutan olduğu için cemaatin hedefine aldığını ileri süren Avcı yazdığı kitabın 545. sayfasında olayı şu şekilde anlatıyor;

*"Bugün için Balyoz Operasyonundan dolayı yargılanan ve bazı ses kasetleri yayınlanan Korgeneral Metin Yavuz Yalçın'ı Edirne'deki askeri birlikler bağlı bulunduğu üorlu'daki 5. Kolordu komutanı olduğu 2005-06 yıllarında tanırım. Bir iki defa Edirne'ye törenler için gelmişti. Komutanlığına fazla börünmüş bir hali vardı. Bir bayram törenindeki müdahalesini ilindeki vali ile bazı konulardaki sürtüşmelerini duymuştum. Daha sonraki yıllarda İzmit'teki Kolordu Komutanlığına atanmıştı. Bir gün Yalçın Paşa'nın alışılmadık bir biçimde zamansız kış ayında istifa ettiği duyuldu. Sonra paşanın bir kadınla aşk konuşmalarını içeren telefon kayıtları internette yayınlanmış, hatta rakibi bir komutanın santralden dinlettiği haberleri yayılmıştı. Daha sonra Yalçın paşa tutuklandı ve şu an yargılanması hala devam ediyor. şimdi bütün bunlar birleştirildiğinde anlaşılmaka ki Balyoz Operasyonu belgelerini eindu bulunduran cemaat aslında Yalçın Paşayı hedefine koymuş, onun telefon detaylarını Emniyet İstihbarat Dairesindeki uzantılarını inceleyerek tüm bağlantılarını tespit etmiş, o telefon numaralarından bir kısmı için ya elindeki özel sistem ya da IMEI numarası üzerinden dinleme kararı almış onun E.G. isimli kadınla aşk içerikli konuşmalarını kayıt edip şantaj amaçlı kullanarak bertaraf edilmesini sağlamıştır."* 


*KURMAY ALBAY BERK ERDEM'İN İNTİHARI* 
Hanefi Avcı, bir süre önce İzmir'de intihar eden Kurmay Albay Berk Erdem'in de cemaatin yaptığı örtülü bir operasyon nedeniyle intihar etmek zorunda kaldığını ileri sürdü. Kurmay Albay Berk Erdem, eşinin bir subay arkadaşı ile Ankara'da bir evde buluştuğu iddiasıyla internete yüklenen görüntüler nedeniyle intihar etmişti. Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı'nın cenaze töreninde patlamasına neden olay TSK tarafından da yalanlanmıştı. Hanefi Avcı cemaatin yaptığı örtülü operasyonu şu şekilde yaptığını ileri sürdü; 

*Son soruşturma ve bulunan belgelerde adı geçen İzmir'deki bir albayın, eşi tarafından aldatıldığının fotoğraflarla basına servis edilmesi üzerine intihar ettiği yazılmıştı. Habere göre bir kadının bir eve giriş ve çıkışı görüntülenmiş ve bu evde başka bir erkekle buluştuğu ima edilmişti. Böyle bir olayı yapabilecek bir tek adres vardır, cemaatin polisteki uzantıları. Başka kimse bunu yapamaz. Bu kişilerin telefonları istihbari olarak dinlenmiş, varsa buluşmaları tespit edilip izlenmiş, fotoğraflar çekilerek internette yayınlanıp sonra da basına ihbar edilmiş oludğu kayıtlara bakılırsa görülecektir.* 


*CEMAATİN BAHAR AYSAN'A OPERASYONU* 


Bahar Aysan eşi Talip Aysan'ı dinlettiği iddiasıyla gözaltına alınmıştı.

Mobilya Dekoratörü Bahar Aysan, bir süre önce eşi Talip Aysan'ı boşanma sürecinde dinlettiği iddiasıyla gözaltına alındı. Sarıyer'de İlçe Emniyet Müdürlüğünde görevli bir Emniyet Amirinin tutuklanması ile sonuçlanan olayın da yine örtülü bir cemaat operasyonu olduğunu ileri sürdü. Avcı yazdığı kitapta bu olayın da örtülü bir cemaat operasyonu olduğunu ileri sürdü. Hanefi Avcı'nın iddialarıyla Bahar Aysan'a örtülü operasyon; 


*Gazetelere ve mahkemeye intikal etmiş, basında yer aldığı kadarı ile bir işadamını karısı özle bir ekipmanla dinletmiş ve işadamı bu durumdan şüphelenerek Kadıköy Savcılığına dilekçe ile müracaat etmiş, Kadıköy Savcısı olayı Organize Suçlar şubesine havale etmiş, orası da tahkikatı yaparak dinleme olayını yaptıran eş ile ona yardımcı olan bir Emniyet Amirini gözaltına almış. İşin enteresan tarafı işadamının cemaate girmesi ve maddi varlığının bir kısmını buraya aktarması eşler arasında sorun olmuş ve eşi bundan dolayı işadamını dinletmeye başlamış. Bu olayın manidar tarafı şu; benzeri iddialarla pek çok kişi bugüne kadar savcılığa ve emniyete başvurmuştur. Ama başvurularla ilgili olarak karı-koca arasındaki meseleler hukuk mahkemesini ilgilendirdiğinden en fazla cumhuriyet savcıları tarafından ifade alınıp telefonları inceletme veya TİB'ten teday alma şeklinde tahkikat yapılmıştır. Organize şubelere havale edilerek örgüt tahkikatı yapılmamıştır. Fakat sözkonusu olan cemaate yakın biri olunca arka plandaki birileri işi organize ederek tahkikatın mükemmel şekilde yapılmasını sağlamıştır.* 


*CEMAAT üETESİNİN TAKTİğİ* 
*Artık yöntem bulunmuştur. Hedef seçilen kişilerin önce telefon detayları analiz edilerek, gizli ve özel görüştüğü kişiler belirlenecek, gerekiyorsa eşleri, çocukları veya yakınlarının telefon görüşmeleri aynı şekilde analiz edilecek, özel ilişkileri belirlenecek. Daha sonra başka isimlerle veya IMEI numarası üzerinden dinleme yapılacak, buluşmaları vs. varsa fotoğraflanıp videoya alınacak, ardından elde edilen bu sesler veya fotoğraflar internet sitelerinde profesyonelce yayınlatılacak. Maalesef bütün internet sitelerinde yayınlanan sesler ve fotoğraflar aynı grup tarafından aynı yöntemler kullanılarak hazırlanmıştır. Eğer bu dinleme ve izlemelerde bir adli tahkikat, suç çıkarılacağına inanılıyorsa bu defa bu yöntemle elde edilen bu bilgiler bir ihbar mektubuna dönüştürülerek istenen şekilde adli tahkikat yapan yerde adli tahkikata dönüştürülecek. Bu bililnen ve sık uygulanan yöntem haricinde eğer hedef seçilen kişiler çok özel üst düzeyde yetkili kişiler ise o zaman çok daha özel, devletin istihbarat amacıyla aldığı alet ve sistemler kullanılacaktır.* 


Cemaatin İstihbarat Dairesindeki teknik personelinin bir süre önce yurtdışına giderek ses ve görüntü kayıt eden çok miktarda saat, kalem görünümünde teknik cihazlar aldığı, küçük dinleme sistemleri alıp askeri ve belli kurumlardaki adamlarına verdiği, bu yöntemle her yerde ortam dinlemesi, gizli kayıtlar yaparak bilgi topladığını duymuştum. Bugün sık sık kaynağı belirsiz şekilde internete düşen bu ses ve görüntülerin kaynağı çoğıunlukla bul tür bilgilerdir. *İstihbarat daire başkanlığında arama yapılsa, demirbaşa kayıtlı olmayan cemaatin kendine ait özel dinleme ve izleme aletleri bulunacağından hiç tereddütüm yoktur.* 

...

----------

